# What type of Coin?



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys and gals,  
 we found this today in the pit we were digging and neither Pitfinder nor I know what it is other than non USA and old. It is not in very good shape but it was by far the coolest find of the day![] CAn you give us some info on it? Thanks, and Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Kelley,
               I think you have an English coin there.That appears to be a St.George's Cross(English Flag) on a shield supported by 2 heraldic lions.What's on the other side? I suspect a profile of 'Mad King' George III. Also how big is it?At that time usually the bigger the coin the more it's value and vice-versa.

 Hope this helps,

 KAT


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey KAT, the other side is in such bad shape as to be unidentifiable. We guessed English as well. Maybe some of our brothers across the pond can tell us for sure. It is slightly bigger than a quarter. Thanks for your reply,  Kelley


----------



## AvoidingWork (Jun 18, 2004)

Cool coin.  Found two at my lot as well-check these out....


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice find,Avoiding Work! Is the 1820 hammered in the middle or is that just a play of light? I know a lot of soldiers used to tap out the center of a coin with a hammer until it was thin enough to punch out,to make a ring for their sweetheart back home.You have one that never made it that far?

 KAT


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 19, 2004)

Those are neat coins AvoidingWork! Is the 1820 the same denomination as the crowned silver one?  Kelley


----------



## AvoidingWork (Jun 19, 2004)

HEY

 The silver is , as i understand, a spanish colonial  1 Rheal coin from 1815. The bronze is a pre confederation trade token from Canada which has been nailed through.  Pretty cool finds ---almost justifies the poison ivy.....

 here's the other side of the coins...


----------



## AvoidingWork (Jun 19, 2004)

try that again


----------



## pitfinder (Jun 23, 2004)

Roger, thanks for your hard work and your friend's knowledge.  Now this really has us wondering how that coin got to the Texas Panhandle!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We're going to start paying more attention and look for tiger and elephant tusks in these pits.  Pitfinder and Gunsmoke47


----------

